# Ford 2000 3cyl hydraulic problems



## ron657209 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a Ford 2000 3cyl. 8 speed that I have changed the hydraulic fluid on my 3pt and I can't get the pump to prime. According to my manual I should loosen the hex plug from the pump
and turn the engine over with starter untill all air is out. Didn;t work, so I replaced the plug with a barbed fitting and hose and ran the engine. Got some oil and air out, then nothing. My oil is getting hot and turns white like water is in it, but let it set for a while, and goes back to normal color. I think its air.
Am I doing something wrong or do I have a problem. Goes back to the old saying, if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Sure wished I'd left it alone. I am using 134 b/c oil. I bought 5 gal of 134 d today. is there that much difference in the oils.


----------

